# 2015 Chevy Colorado



## Rico T. (Feb 10, 2011)

What do you guys think of the new Colorado that we're finally getting in the States?

- Engines: 2.5L I4 (193 hp/184 lb-ft), 3.6L V6 (306 hp/270 lb-ft), 2.8L Duramax (one year after launch)
- 6-speed auto standard, 6-speed manual available (only on base model to start)
- 6,700 lb tow rating
- Extended cab or crew cab
- Z71 trim confirmed, ZR2 (more hardcore off-road) trim possible

I'm liking this thing a lot already. If sales are good enough to convince Chevy to pair the manual with either the diesel or the V6, it'll be my next daily driver for sure. Heck, even if they don't, it'll still be on my short list. Just have to hope it can handle a plow fine.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Looks like a Toyota! Jeez.

I like it but, all smallish Chevy products are notoriously under built. I've had a S10 pickup and a 2 chevy S10 Blazers...Can you say constant repairs.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

WIPensFan;1671465 said:


> *Looks like a Toyota!* Jeez.
> 
> I like it but, all smallish Chevy products are notoriously under built. I've had a S10 pickup and a 2 chevy S10 Blazers...Can you say constant repairs.


It does a little bit...ugly imo

I don't see nearly as many compact trucks as whats it seems I did 10+ yrs ago...seems the compact trucks of today are so close in price and mpgs to 1/2tons, there isn't as much draw to buying a compact truck..?..


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Nice looking truck.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

WIPensFan;1671465 said:


> Looks like a Toyota! Jeez.
> 
> I like it but, all smallish Chevy products are notoriously under built. I've had a S10 pickup and a 2 chevy S10 Blazers...Can you say constant repairs.





snocrete;1671479 said:


> It does a little bit...ugly imo
> 
> I don't see nearly as many compact trucks as whats it seems I did 10+ yrs ago...seems the compact trucks of today are so close in price and mpgs to 1/2tons, there isn't as much draw to buying a compact truck..?..


The Chevrolet LUV has come a long way!!!









I like the diesel thought for a second.


----------



## Moose's Mowing (Oct 6, 2012)

Looks kinda nice. Def not a true work truck though. Too pretty. But depending on price and mpg, I might consider one for my DD. It's hard to beat my little corolla though at 38mpg. Kinda gay, but I drive a lot to my real job.


----------



## djr623 (Oct 20, 2011)

WIPensFan;1671465 said:


> Looks like a Toyota! Jeez.
> 
> I thought the same thing, I thought they slipped in a Tacoma for that second picture. Diesel should be cool if it actually happens


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

I it's cool looking but a mid size truck that will cost as much as a full size...no thanks.


----------



## Rico T. (Feb 10, 2011)

NBI Lawn;1671888 said:


> I it's cool looking but a mid size truck that will cost as much as a full size...no thanks.


It shouldn't cost as much as a half ton. The Colorado competes directly only with the Toyota Tacoma and the Nissan Frontier, so those two set the bar that Chevy has to meet. Both of those trucks start around $17,900, so the Colorado is expected to be around the same starting price. A Silverado, on the other hand, starts at $25,575.


----------



## JCByrd24 (Oct 19, 2005)

I like it a lot, looks like current fullsize SUVs, which I've always wished the current trucks looked like, I much prefer the SUV front end to the truck front end. The V6 numbers are impressive, wonder what the diesels will be.


----------



## djagusch (Oct 15, 2007)

Rico T.;1671975 said:


> It shouldn't cost as much as a half ton. The Colorado competes directly only with the Toyota Tacoma and the Nissan Frontier, so those two set the bar that Chevy has to meet. Both of those trucks start around $17,900, so the Colorado is expected to be around the same starting price. A Silverado, on the other hand, starts at $25,575.


That's most likely 2wd starting price. Guessing 4wd will be mid 25k to 30k depending on equipment.

Its styling seems like it comes from traverse and has lines of a toyota. If in 4wd trim and it got close to 30 mpg it would be a decent runner truck for estimates, daily running around. Also would be good shoveler truck. If it doesn't get the good gas mileage it will be a after thought for 1/2 ton buyers.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

Rico T.;1671975 said:


> It shouldn't cost as much as a half ton. The Colorado competes directly only with the Toyota Tacoma and the Nissan Frontier, so those two set the bar that Chevy has to meet. Both of those trucks start around $17,900, so the Colorado is expected to be around the same starting price. A Silverado, on the other hand, starts at $25,575.


A base model is around $17,900 and I know a base model 1/2 ton isnt much more. I bet the full loaded Colorado will be ~$39,000. if they do a diesel it will be low to mid $40's.


----------



## Rico T. (Feb 10, 2011)

NBI Lawn;1672339 said:


> A base model is around $17,900 and I know a base model 1/2 ton isnt much more. I bet the full loaded Colorado will be ~$39,000. if they do a diesel it will be low to mid $40's.


The base 1/2 ton is about $25K. And even if a fully loaded Colorado was in the low $40's, a fully loaded Silverado 1500 will run you *$54,565*.

I guess the moral of the story is that trucks are getting stupid expensive no matter what, but the Colorado should be able to save you several thousand dollars if you want better fuel efficiency and don't need the full-sizer. payup


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

NBI Lawn;1672339 said:


> A base model is around $17,900 and I know a base model 1/2 ton isnt much more. I bet the full loaded Colorado will be ~$39,000. if they do a diesel it will be low to mid $40's.


http://www.autotrader.com/cars-for-...ode3=GMC&searchRadius=0&bodyStyleCodes=TRUCKS

just a quick search turned these results up....base model 1/2ton trucks can easily be found for WELL under 20K....Colorado/canyon, not as much. Willing to bet mpg's on the trucks in these links are very similar.

http://www.autotrader.com/cars-for-...618&captureSearch=true&showToolbar=true&Log=0


----------



## canoebuildah (Oct 20, 2007)

Midsize trucks need to be what Mahindra was trying to do. Small, low cost, no frills work trucks.

Back in 1993, I bought a brand new Ford Ranger long bed 2WD for just over $13k. It had manual everything except for steering. Studded snows in the back and a scrap iron radiator in the bed, it drove fine in the snow. Not a plow truck but great transportation.

That is what will bring back the mid-size pickup truck market in the US.


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

WIPensFan;1671465 said:


> Looks like a Toyota! Jeez.


Difference being that a Toyota is a real truck, not a flimsy plastic toy (I had a 2000 s10zr2, what a piece of junk...)


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

jasonv;1675364 said:


> Difference being that a Toyota is a real truck, not a flimsy plastic toy (I had a 2000 s10zr2, what a piece of junk...)


"Toyota is a real truck"?? Since when?:laughing:


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

A Toyota is definitely a real truck when compared to the hot garbage compact pickups GM puts out. You can bet GM Will screw this up real bad. They'll plastic the bejeebus out of it, underpower it, and the death blow in typical GM fashion.....price it too high, making the case for "I may as well get a full size, if I gotta spend that much"


----------

